# Lure ID - Leads Lures?



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

One for the lure lovers here. I mates father passed recently and left a whole lot of fishing gear. He let me have a poke around and take whatever I wanted, except for the alveys which apparently are worth bit.

There was an old plastic tacklebox with a dozen or so lures some in blastic bags with $5 written on them. He let me take them as some of them looked like good bluewater / barra type lures which while I almost never get to use look fantastic in my tacklebox. On close inspection these lures appear to be timber Leads Lures which apparently where a very popular Barra lure in the 90's.

However there are also 4 cod type lures with metal bibs that appear to be timber also









Could these be Leads Lures as well or something else?

Anyway let us know what you think.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe Garra lures by Terry Marshall?

Not sure Mark, the other guys on here can probably give you a better idea.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Not Leads Lures mate, I have a few of every model they made, nothing like those in there.
They remind me of the Keepit Goodoo that was around in the 80's


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah looking at a couple of lure forums just now I couldn't find any Leads in this style of lure.


----------

